
You don't need a plan, you need skills and a problem. - luccastera
http://shtikl.com/2007/you-dont-need-a-plan-you-need-skills-and-a-problem/
======
pg
That's a great sentence. Could possibly even be boiled down to "you need a
problem," since trying to solve problems is the way to develop skills.

------
chaostheory
"No battle plan survives contact with the enemy" -- Helmuth von Moltke the
Elder

~~~
ivankirigin
"In preparing for battle I have always found that plans are useless, but
planning is indispensable." - Dwight D. Eisenhower

...but, planning in place of action is planning on failure.

~~~
Lagged2Death
I'd heard that as Winston Churchill.

<http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Churchill>

------
erdos2
A member of the National Academy of Sciences of my acquaintance once said that
life was too chaotic to plan beyond six months.

------
cglee
Nice article, except the Columbus reference.

------
mynameishere
"I will solve XYZ problem" is a plan.

~~~
jraines
More of an intention.

I somewhat agree -- my first reaction was to append "and then a plan" to the
end of the sentence.

But I think the most accurate take on the subject is this:

"I have always found plans to be worthless, but planning indispensable."
\--Dwight D. Eisenhower

An important distinction I think.

